# Tenant 95



## FredG

I bought this sweeper thinking I was going to use it in Milling and paving, With the weight of it and the 3rd wheel my small trailer gave me problems, The sweeper broke some weld and damaged the deck. My big trailer is a beaver tail and tough to load.

I know really nothing about the sweeping biz. I don't have the reggy its filed somewhere, I guess at this point is this machine popular or still useful to the industry. Enclosed cab with heat, Continental diesel, Maybe 3000hrs, Lots of reconditioning has been performed.

Do I have something useful?


----------



## BUFF

If there's a will there's a way to make anything useful .......
There's a couple small sweeping ootfits around me that do strip malls and smaller lots. I use one of them to sweep a couple lots for me in the spring and once during the summer.


----------

